# This sunday from 9 pm till 11 pm A new shipment of corals & fish ready for sale



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of corals and fish ready for sale this Sunday night April 13 at 9 PM sharp till 11 PM. That's right 9 pm Sunday night.

We will be open regular hours Sunday 11 am till 4 pm then close and reopen at 9 PM till 11 PM

Watch this site for more details or cancelations because the flight will arrive early. If the flight come late we may open later then 9pm so please check this site for updates.

We'll post pictures as soon as they are unpacked.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent......see you after London. D'oh!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Any pics? Ah never mind. I'll just drop by instead


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

They're scheduled to be open from 9pm-11pm tonight. Confirmed. Good Hunting everyone.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES
http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Very interesting, but nice shipment. Some pieces I haven't seen in a bit and most look aquacultured. Gotta love aquacultured!!

Thanks for the nice pieces John and Ezra


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Amazing pair of Bourbon Anthias , very pink look like Japanese Bour , price also good


----------

